# Anti roll Bars



## aquaholic (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Guys I live in Cyprus and although i have just joined your awesome forum i have been reading through it a lot for several years now.
I have owned my MK1 for the last 15 years and have carried out various upgrades and modifications over the years..... And now its time to lower the car and put on some good looking 18inch rims. I am planning to instal some coilovers and off-course anti roll bars. My local mechanic advises me that i need to fit 2 roll bars on each side iwo the aft wheels (upper and lower ) - is that correct? I was under the impression there is only 1 anti roll bar needed on each side of the aft wheels.
Much appreciate the feed back as well as anyone's opinion of KW variant 1 coilovers as this is what i am planning to fit.
thanks guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 
It's the rear tie bars you need to replace with adjustable ones


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I believe you are confusing Anti roll bars with Tie bars (transverse inks) 1 adjustable lower tie bar each side is usually required to correct camber when lowering.
Hoggy.


----------



## aquaholic (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks Guys, I knew this forum will improve my technical glossary as well  so.... 1 adjustable tie bar should do the job...thanks a lot guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

aquaholic said:


> Thanks Guys, I knew this forum will improve my technical glossary as well  so.... 1 adjustable tie bar should do the job...thanks a lot guys


You will need one each side


----------

